# Gentoo op Vostro 1400

## nasgul

Beste

Ik ben al sinds gisterenavond bezig met te sukkelen om op m'n nieuwe Dell Vostro 1400 Gentoo te zetten. Het probleem ligt hem voornamelijk bij het connecteren met de kabelmodem (Motorola, Telenet), om zo de Minimal Install van versie 2007.0 te kunnen afkrijgen.

Heeft er iemand ervaring met die connectie (dus pre-installlatie) naar Telenet vast te leggen?

Alvast erg bedankt en veel appreciatie, daar ik er bijna hopeloos lang mee bezig ben

nasgul

***

Hier alvast een paar outputs:

lspci:

```
...

09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation Netlink BCM5906M Fast Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)

...
```

/etc/conf.d/net:

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )       # Gebruik DHCP

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"          # Timeout van 10 seconden
```

ifconfig:

```
eth0

Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1E:C9:00:80:46

UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

Interrupt:17

lo

...

```

dhcpcd eth0:

```
Error, timed out waiting for a valid DHCP server response
```

----------

## Rainmaker

Wat zegt mii-diag?

Heb je uberhaupt een "beat"?

----------

## RemcoNL

Even een enorme schop van een paar maanden oud topic: Hoe is dit afgelopen? Ik twijfel zelf nog tussen de Vostro 1310 en 1510, en ben ook benieuwd naar problemen die ik tegen ga komen...

----------

